# Maltese/Shih Tzu/Chihuahua owners



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

Any one else own a Maltese/Shih Tzu/Chihuahua? What does your look like?
This is mine. His name is T-Rex and he is 3 months old.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... what a cutie! 

I only have Schnauzer/Poodles and a Schnauzer/something possibly Maltese or Cairn mix! (And a Doberman/Rottie mix as well)


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

I have T-Rex and a Chihuahua mix named Harley...(her great-grandpa was a pitbull/heeler/lab mix looking mutt, her great-grandma was a wired hair terrier, her grandpa was a chiweenie, and her dad was a terrier mutt). Then I have 3 Rottweilers.


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

his ears are starting to stand up :laugh: haha his ears are HUGE


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

spoiledlittledogs said:


> his ears are starting to stand up :laugh: haha his ears are HUGE
> 
> View attachment 92210


OMG! How cute!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

he's really cute! I love the huge ears! What's his personality like?


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

Cailin said:


> he's really cute! I love the huge ears! What's his personality like?


He is really playful but loves to snuggle. He does have attitude toward big dogs and strangers. He will bark to let us know when someone is at the door or passing in front of our house, BUT he is the friendliest thing. He absolutely loves EVERYONE!  Which makes everyone love him haha. He isn't yappy or anything he is a very good puppy. Only cries when he has to go outside.


----------

